# Beautiful Caribbean Sunday



## biglipzit (Sep 18, 2007)

Yesterday was an absolutely wonderful day. Went to the beach, enjoyed the weather and watched the bees attacking the neighbors bee heaven.




























Got plenty of coconuts to pick today. Seen hundreds of bees on the flowers, looks like they are doing their job.

http://img169.imageshack.us/img169/485/pict0035iv2.jpg

http://img169.imageshack.us/img169/2233/pict0034ju5.jpg


Some pics of the neighbors yard. Flower heaven all year around.

http://img466.imageshack.us/img466/4763/pict0033ee2.jpg

http://img362.imageshack.us/img362/9716/pict0038ie3.jpg

I caught the cat trying to catch birds again. Looked like it would make a good shot lol

http://img466.imageshack.us/img466/1832/pict0036hs9.jpg

http://img300.imageshack.us/img300/5909/pict0037gz1.jpg

Can anyone identify this kind of tree? It makes red powderpuff type flowers which resembles fireworks i guess but we call it logwood or capech down here. In my opinion it makes the best honey. Dark orange and very thick very sweet. The bees love it more than anything else.

http://img373.imageshack.us/img373/7195/pict0032yq2.jpg

http://img406.imageshack.us/img406/2627/pict0031ex3.jpg

http://img131.imageshack.us/img131/3455/pict0041lq5.jpg

Any help on identification would be appreciated thanks
Daniel


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

Nice pictures. Doesn't look much like Maine. Nothing like that grows in Maine either


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

"I caught the cat trying to catch birds again. Looked like it would make a good shot lol". YEAH!! go for it! Is it a "wild" cat or a neighbors? But, I don't know,.... the cat IS black. The photos are nice; I will take a look at them again in January.


----------



## suprstakr (Feb 10, 2006)

Great sceanery where the hives. That is my interest


----------



## Radar (Sep 4, 2006)

*the tree in the photo*

The tree looks like {Callistemon citrinus} or one of the bottlebrush group. I have seen it on holiday and some days you can actualy see the beads of nectar around the flowers.


----------



## Riki (Jan 31, 2007)

*Tree identification (?)*

I'd look for the genus _Calliandra, _maybe _Calliandra californica_, see http://www.desert-tropicals.com/Plants/Fabaceae/Calliandra_californica.html.


----------



## Radar (Sep 4, 2006)

*Got it wrong*

yes Riki I am sure you right, I did not study the flower shape enough


----------



## Riki (Jan 31, 2007)

I have 16 shrubs (4 species) of this genus in my small ranch; all of them atract bees (honeybees, stingless and solitary bees), wasps and hummingbirds, I'm very fond of them! Let's see if I can post photos...

I give up!!! See the link http://www.dierbergertropicais.com.br/luisbacher/albuns/arbustos/index.htm, I have _Calliandra brevipes_, _Calliandra inaequilatera _(the red and the white ones), _Calliandra surinamensis_ and _Calliandra tweedii._


----------



## Riki (Jan 31, 2007)

My wife found what was going wrong, let's try again...







_Calliandra brevipes;_








_Calliandra tweedii_;








_Calliandra inaequilatera (haematocephala)_;








_Calliandra surinamensis._


----------



## biglipzit (Sep 18, 2007)

The problem is that i do not think that is what we have here. The flowers are very similar but what we have grows into trees. They arent shrubs. They have large trunks and can grow to be 20 feet high like in this case.











Not sure if i am just being pesimistic or not, but all the pics of Calliandra californica i have seen shows a small shrub and nothing like a tree, and research says it reaches a maximum of 4x4 feet. Definitely not tree size.


----------



## Riki (Jan 31, 2007)

I've never seen a _Calliandra californica _(just the photos at the site above), but I really think the tree you have is one of the _Calliandra_ genus. Maybe this could help: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Calliandra


----------



## biglipzit (Sep 18, 2007)

I guess you are probably right. Just have to find out which one. The honey from it is the best though.


----------

